# Spurs in Show Jumping?



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Do you mean roweled spurs, like this?












Because this is what I think of when you say knobbed spurs:










I do think roweled are legal in show jumping as long as they don't break the skin. There are very few regulations/restrictions about tack in show jumping


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Bottom ones on the tall boots.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

Don't know why the wouldn't be, I'd consider them milder than roweled or Prince of Wales spurs.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Not to hijack the thread, but roweled spurs are legal in dressage right? In our test book, it says "Any english type spur" then following, "If they spurs have rowels, they must be free to move".


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't know if it varies by show or not, but I know many people, my trainer included, who show in smooth rowel spurs for Dressage.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

The USEF dressage, eventing, and jumpers rulebooks are free online. They explain tack and rider equipment in gory detail.

I don't buy anything without reading them first.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_Why wouldn't you be allowed to use them?_

_Why are you surprised that you saw someone wearing them?_


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

I never see anyone wearing them. And well i wasnt sure if you could or couldnt wear then cause again, i never seen anyone wearing them.


----------

